# Great Day Fishing On The Double Trouble!



## gallag8r (Jul 6, 2011)

Make a quick trip Sunday aboard the Double Trouble. Quick limit of snapper and good time had by all.My daughter Taylor caught the biggest fish of the day. Back to the dock by noon. Thanks David and Lane for another great trip!!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

isnt life grand ... good haul


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I heard that people who wear Auburn shirts catch more fish than everyone else:thumbup:


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice snappers!!! Get em while you can.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The War Eagle swooped down and snatched a couple great snappers there!


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

WAR DAMN EAGLE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful Fish...!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

there were fish in those pictures?...... Just kidding. Nice snappers...:thumbup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice snapper !!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

bigrick said:


> there were fish in those pictures?...... Just kidding. Nice snappers...:thumbup:


Yeah, and the fish weren't too bad either!


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful fish...time for snapper is running short.


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

good lord .


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

nice haul, your young 'un looks very happy! Fishin' chix, gotta love it! :thumbup:


----------



## WHITE SNAPPER SLAYER (Jul 11, 2011)

wut a snapper! whats taylor doing next weekend?


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

yep... i gotta admit yur daughter is very beautiful!


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

send these in to florida sportsman magazine. surely will be used.


----------

